# The Mighty Red-Fin restoration project



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The Mighty Red-Fin has been undergoing a restoration since last summer. 
A couple of hard set backs put me off schedule and then a fantastic spring/summer of business made me put off the last couple of steps to getting the old girl ship shape so we could keep up with customer demand for catching fish!
Thanks to all of our clients and supporters of our business who help us out, some times by letting me know where some good fishing is and some times by showing a lot of class and understanding by letting our clients work a school of fish to a limit. We try to show our appreciation as often as we can.

Any way the MRF has been in dry dock, trying get dry. Last summer a new engine, and a couple of other repairs after the wreck and of course the up graded fish finder :>) 
BTW after getting the HDS Gen 2 I bet my fish hunting time was cut in half or more on average days and I could find them on near impossible days because it is so bad to the bone.

A rotted front deck has been the problem we have been putting off. The core material between the fiberglass layers on the front casting deck( or sleeping deck when drifting).
Mold and rot entered through the screw eyes of the holds that lay flat on the deck, and thus hold water long enough for some to seep down into the screw holes and rot got started. A tear in the corner of the fiberglass happened after it rotted enough to lose support and had a small void under it.
The best fix would be to cut out the entire deck top layer and remove the rotted core as much as possible, and build back with new core material. AND then fiberglass the old skin back down.
A true nightmare for the ole SS.

The easy fix, well the other fix, is possible through the advances made in resins and laminates and treatments to stop mold and rot.
I found Rot Doctor products online after many searches for how to repair the problem I had and I am using the CPES solution to kill the mold and stop future rot(Lee and I treated it yesterday with it, another day to cure) and the lay up and laminate along with some new wood and fill to restore the deck.
First we had to drill holes all in the deck and dry it out and to inject the solutions into. We dried it for 4 days the CPES solution penetrates great and pulls out water, but the dryer the better when you start. We also removed all of the old rotted wood we could through the hold openings.
We closed up the openings and injected the CPES, tomorrow we can inject the L&L solution and it cures for 4 days.
Then another day to clean up and shake down and the Mighty Red-Fin will terrorize the white/striped bass and blue cat fish again.
Here are a couple of pictures of her in the hospital.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Interesting repair. I'll have to keep that in mind for my 30 yr old sailboat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The Rot Docotr site suggested this type of repair if; the area where the rot is inaccessible, the boat is old and you don't want to put much more money in it.
If this project does not achieve the desired results I will rebuild the deck with the other method as the MRF is worth keeping together for me, but the area of rot here would have taken a major fiberglass rip out/repair to fix, so i opted for this method.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I hope you end up more than happy with the end result!

At least you picked a slow time for your repairs! I took forever to install my HDS during the peak of the season. :-(


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The last step will be to sand it down and put a coat of good paint with silica down after filling the holes with filler and patching the voids. the silca will help with slippery deck when the big cats come aboard!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Very cool, keep the pics coming.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> The last step will be to sand it down and put a coat of good paint with silica down after filling the holes with filler and patching the voids. the silca will help with slippery deck when the big cats come aboard!


I have a plywood bottom that I can put in my john to use below the dam. I bought a sand like substance from Home Depot that was made to make paint non slippery. It seems like it came in a bag. I used twice as much grit as the instructions said to use, and it really works. I bet you have a good idea if the paint will stick to your fiberglass.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You got to sand it down to get a bond and the CPES is a great prep for a coat of paint on fiberglass. I bought enough to do the deck and the surface so I could get a good paint job over the holes I fill with chop/filler and L&L. I am thinking a light grey color would work.
The MRF is a 1999 model and has had incredible duty on both salt and fresh water so the wear has been tuff on it.
I bought enough CPES to treat it with a soaking and have some left over.
I figured to half step when going this route would not be beneficial.
The same company makes paint for fiberglass with grit added if you want.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It looks like you are performing some serous triage, You have really got your moneys worth out of that boat. And with what you are doing to it now, it will last many more years. Good job SS and Lee, that boat is a fish catcher it has good luck. Now if you could just disguise it to look like a different boat, the pot lickers would all be scratching there heads wondering were you were.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We got about 3/4 of the way done today and hope to be back in the water soon.
We filled the holes and voids with wetted fiberglass and filler putty, but ran out of materials before we could finish.
So we have to let that cure for a couple of days before going back to finish the glassing and filling and laminating. Then comes the painting.
Along the way the old girl has gotten two coats of wax, first a cleaner wax then one for oxidized outer layer. I am going to put a protective coat on over all of that.
She might blind you in the morning sun now, at least until the slim builds back up.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Hope you still have enough water in the BB stall when you are ready to launch. It is dropping fast.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> Hope you still have enough water in the BB stall when you are ready to launch. It is dropping fast.


You got that rite, had to push the **** out about 50 yrds to drop the motor. 
Doing a great job loy, i am about to start pontoon restoration.


----------



## berger1b (May 6, 2012)

Hey loy, I did the same process on my last boat with the same products you are using. It was easy for a first timer like me. Will you be replacing any foam below deck? That can be a challenge when that stuff starts to expand.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Not replacing any foam, it was plywood core. Still hard to get out, we are coming down the home stretch now, the rain held us off a couple of days, had to take off today and get me a saltwater fix.
Evan and I hit the High island area and I landed 5, and he landed 3. We both had on several more, they kept coming unpinned today.
We caught some real beauties, some very golden in color.
The slimers were awful thick, must have cranked in two dozen.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice reds good catch.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ahh I was waiting on the report. Nice fish!!! We need to plan a trip down here in my stomping grounds and we can get after them real good. The next two months it should get better and better. A weekend is easier on me though. No trout?? Casted baits or did your partner have a kayak?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

No trout, we threw tops for a while and no takers or interest. Water was a little muddy at first, but got better.
We wound up hitting High island because it's a little closer.
Bull red fishing is going to be heating up real good from here on,
best part of the report,...no sea weed.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> No trout, we threw tops for a while and no takers or interest. Water was a little muddy at first, but got better.
> We wound up hitting High island because it's a little closer.
> Bull red fishing is going to be heating up real good from here on,
> best part of the report,...no sea weed.


That's the area I always fish is High Island. Good stuff!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you need to come up with another name than the ROT DOCTOR, something does not sound right in that name, lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

RAYSOR said:


> I think you need to come up with another name than the ROT DOCTOR, something does not sound right in that name, lol


LOL! You have a good point!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ray, we are talking boats, not,.....uh,....whatever your thinking!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I am sure I am not the only one that has thought that, why don't you get some green scrubs to start wearing when you are in the boat, maybe a good BIG decal that says Rot doctor on the side of the MRF, you would be the talk of the lake, common now you know it made you laugh!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes it did, and laughs are free and really good for you! 
Man this project is murder!! Lee and I put some more resin and glass, filler and just downright messy, sticky stuff all the way around down today, just a little to go then,.....more work sanding and finishing.
Looking at taking trips out again about the 14th. 
Got to switch slips at beautiful Beacon Bay Marina, my old is probably tooshallow for the MRF now.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The haze of resin fumes has lifted and the project complete,..... no laugh's now!

I painted the deck with truck bed liner paint for the durable finish and textured non-slip surface. It also is another water barrier.
The deck rebuilding was a real chore, I used bondo, fiberglass mat, resins, and wood to build up the rotted areas. I hope this lasts until I can longer fish, ha ha ha ha. Delusional I know.
I can safely say now, without a doubt, that fiberglass work of any kind!!! [email protected]&%# and should be avoided like rabid dobermans, the mess, and the mess and the mess. And endless itching!!!!$%[email protected]@!
Heck the clean up solvents after you are done with the toxic brew will take your head off.
Respirators, long pants, long sleeve shirts, goggles, all of it, I'm glad it's done:>)

I gave the out side a good two coats of protective wax after going over it with a cleaner wax first and she has not looked this good in a while.
Going to put her back in the water Thursday or Friday.
I have to change slips first the old is too shallow now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats on the restore job Loy!!
I am betting you will like the non-slip surface too.

I gather that maybe you will start fiberglass work soon as a hobby.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking good SS!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Good job Loy, looks like all your hard work paid off.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Good Job Loy!!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

looks nice!!!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks great good job on the project, fiberglass work is never fun.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

The good side of this is the Horizon got some water time........just in time for hopefully a great crappie season!


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Loy, looks good!

It was GREAT to see ya today.

Take care - Billy


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Loy--dug up ur thread on ur deck--How is it holding up and if you did anything different what would it be?
Thinking of doing the same on a couple soft spots.

Thanks
swamp


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I was surprised to see it!

It is holding up great and is as strong as ever. It really has surpassed my expectations. If I did it again I would take more precautions to cover the boat from drips etc,
I would be tempted to use honeycomb plastic stuff in large areas.
Good luck and wear all kinds of protective gear that stuff will eat ya up!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Impressive!
I don't have a bunch of soft at all but a bunch of old screw holes the former owner put in for cooler footers --bout 10 dif. holes--guess he changed out a few!

Gonna follow ur plan.
Thanks Home Bre!

swamp


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice fix, Loy... there is a reason why fiberglass on boats and vettes is almost twice the amount of plastic repair on cars. After 38 years of body repair and fiberglass work, on cars, and the occasional jet ski and boats, people wonder why I don't do bodywork on the side, in retirement. Bet you know! It is work, especially when its hot. Now, Back to work, catching fish, and no whinning about that! LOL Glen:dance:


----------

